# Fishers of Men South GA Trail



## Limbhanger2881 (Jan 3, 2020)

I wanted to give everyone a heads up about this trail. As of this morning I have accepted the Director position for the South Ga trail. I am looking forward to this season and I will have a schedule up as soon as possible. If anyone has any questions please feel free to reach out to me. 

Brian Bohanon
(770)241-0085


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Jan 8, 2020)

I have updated the schedule

February 8,2020: Lake Seminole - Big Jims
March 28, 2020: Lake West Point - Pyne Road Park
April 25, 2020: Lake Eufaula - Chewalla Creek Marina
May 30, 2020: Lake West Point - Pyne Road Park
June 27, 2020: Lake Eufaula - Chewalla Creek Marina


----------



## stumpman35 (Jan 8, 2020)

What is your membership fee?  Tournament fee?  Is this the team trail or individual?


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Jan 8, 2020)

It is a team trail. Membership fee is $40 per person or $60 per family. 
Tournament fee is $150. Plus an optional $25 dollar bonus bucks. That is awarded to the top 3 anglers that enter the bonus bucks. 

If you are not familiar with FOM we are a 
nonprofit, nondenominational ministry whose mission is: To introduce Jesus to fishermen and their families and to invite them into a relationship with Him, through bass fishing tournaments. We, at Fishers of Men, believe that Jesus Christ is the Son of the Living God. We believe that he came and died on a cross for the remission of our sins and rose again on the third day. And that anyone who believes in Him and accepts Him as their personal savior, can have eternal life in Heaven as well as a life more abundant while here in this life. Hundreds of people have made first time decisions to follow Jesus and hundreds more have renewed their commitments to Him at our meetings.

We have a premeeting at a local lake church or facility with dinner, an inspirational message, raffle and door prizes. Our division allows you to qualify for the regional and then the national.

Please feel free to reach out to me at (770) 241-0085 if you have questions and or concerns. 

BB


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Feb 4, 2020)

It is game week for our first event. Please reach out if you are interested in an amazing trail.


----------

